# I used to befriend the loner kid, the 'weird' kid, the bullied kid...



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I did too, but they were always so weird and distant 

Almost as if they didn't want my friendship 

Like they never wanted to hang out after school

Maybe they were shy. Who knows

Being a loner isn't bad though. Maybe that's exactly what they want 

I don't even know why I was so popular in high school, I was kind of a dick but everyone wanted to be all buddy buddy with me

People from school used to come to my house unannounced pretty much every week

God that just pisses me off, I'm so glad I moved now 

I would have gladly traded places with the ignored kids


----------

